# New plow skin?



## blong4life (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

Broke out my cheese grater, or is it a plow?, to start working on it and I am looking for a new skin. Got a quote of $220 (1/8") from Martel Welding in Tewksbury, MA. 8 FT MM1, anybody know anywhere else or is that a decent price.

Pics of the fun










Thanks!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Look on CL,you can buy a whole used for a grand.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Damn there's not much left to that one. $220 is a good price. FWIW I wouldn't do it that cheap.


----------



## blong4life (Feb 18, 2010)

grandview;1640349 said:


> Look on CL,you can buy a whole used for a grand.


I got this thing for a good price, just did new harnesses and pump i'll still be in it less than that.



OldSchoolPSD;1640350 said:


> Damn there's not much left to that one. $220 is a good price. FWIW I wouldn't do it that cheap.


Alright thanks, it was actually $240 I just double checked.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Does that include material? That price sounds way low to me.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

For that price why not? You can a ss skin for about 300$, search plow armor.
Also maybe search cl for just a blade??
If that Martel welding is the same as im thinking then there pretty good people, well at-least the brother is but hes not part of the that business.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

220 is a real good price but ou can get a used blade for that


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

240 is a good deal that's what I paid a weld shop in my area to do, just have to paint it!!


----------



## blong4life (Feb 18, 2010)

So I ended up getting this for $200 bucks, I don't even know if its a fisher haha all the measurments are the same and he said that it fits a fisher truckside frame.

http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/pts/4007347986.html


----------



## blong4life (Feb 18, 2010)

Finally got a lot done today, the blade I picked up and the minute mount have different length angling pistons so I ended up modifying the A arm a bit, just need to fix the sno foil, do some more grinding and finish up with some paint.

Also started working on the truck this week too, very productive. Some pics



















(I know the welds look crappy, took me forever to figure out there was a bunch of slag buildup on my tip)


----------



## blong4life (Feb 18, 2010)

Had to trim the first bracket a bit for the jack to clear


----------



## blong4life (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## blong4life (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

hids in the plow lights? Everything looks nice btw.


----------



## blong4life (Feb 18, 2010)

durafish;1648622 said:


> hids in the plow lights? Everything looks nice btw.


Yes sir 6k's with projector lense upgrade. And thank you sir, if only the work was done haha


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Have some pics on the light upgrade?


----------



## blong4life (Feb 18, 2010)

durafish;1648668 said:


> Have some pics on the light upgrade?


Here you are sir.

Lenses used: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370858241207?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

HID Kit Used: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261071954443?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Pics



















Get some more pics later hopefully get a lot of work done again today.


----------

